

Ask HN: Collecting all HN member "side projects" - duck

If you are like me then you enjoy the side projects that HN members develop and announce on HN. I would like to collect a list of these so I can publish new ones each week on www.hackernewsletter.com. I can grab newly created announcements (but feel free to add them as well), but projects that were announced before this month I don't have.<p>In addition to adding them to my newsletter, I will also publish the results so that everyone can get access to them.<p>The form is located here: http://simplerise.wufoo.com/forms/hacker-newsletter-side-projects/
======
clemesha
Why is it develop _and_ have announced?

I have a (couple) side projects that I haven't "announced" on HN, was going to
submit, but then I noticed the required "HN Announcement URL".

Maybe my problem is that I just haven't "announced it on HN" formally, and
that's what this is all about? Is that the case? Thanks for clarification.

~~~
duck
Exactly... just so that everyone can comment on it. I think it is a great way
to get feedback and to share with others.

~~~
udfalkso
If you didn't require this I would have submitted my side project. It's a few
years old already and "announcing" it on HN seems odd.

